# wlan connects irregulary

## DaRenkMan

Hey there!

I've just equipped my pc with wlan and I've set it up using ndiswrapper. The driver is installed and everythings seems to be working, except: it only works sometimes. I'm trying to connect to a WPA/WPA2-Network via wpa_supplicant, but mostly it doesn't connect. Yet, very rarely, I am connected via wireless Lan and everything is working perfectly. I can shut down eth0, restart wlan0 and it still works - until I shut down my computer. The next time I reboot, wlan is gone again.

There seems to be no pattern, at all, and the wireless-card is working just fine under Vista.

Here is some information and my configs, too:

```
~ # ndiswrapper -l

net5211 : driver installed

        device (168C:001D) present

```

```
~ # dmesg

[...]

ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:575): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver net5211 (Belkin International, Inc.,11/08/2007,5.3.0.85) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:07.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 21

wlan0: ethernet device 00:17:3f:f5:be:d1 using serialized NDIS driver: net5211, version: 0x50003, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 168C:001D.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

r8169: eth0: link down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.

r8169: eth0: link up

```

```
~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD780 Northbridge only dual slot PCI-e_GFX and HT1 K8 part

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8547 48-lane, 3-port PCI Express Switch (rev aa)

02:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8547 48-lane, 3-port PCI Express Switch (rev aa)

02:0c.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8547 48-lane, 3-port PCI Express Switch (rev aa)

03:00.0 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R680 [Radeon HD 3870 x2]

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R680 [Radeon HD 3870 x2]

04:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870 Audio device

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

06:07.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 001d (rev 01)

06:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

My /etc/conf.d/net

```
dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

# Manuell

#config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

#associate_timeout_eth0="5"

# DHCP

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

dhcp_wlan0="nontp nonis"

################

##            ##

##  Wireless  ##

##            ##

################

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d"

#adhoc_essid_wlan0="LH043"

#channel_wlan0="3"

```

Here is /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# ====================== Interface ======================

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=0

fast_reauth=1

# ************************************************************

#                       networks

# ************************************************************

# ====================== MY NETWORK ====================

# WPA-PSK with passphrase -----

network={

  ssid="LH043"

  scan_ssid=1

  psk="MySecretPassphrase"

  priority=2 # The higher the priority, the sooner we are matched

}

# Only WPA-PSK is used. Any valid cipher combination is accepted

network={

  ssid="LH043"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

  psk="MySecretPassphrase"

  priority=2

}
```

I have to admit, I'm not very experienced in using wlan and setting it up via wpa_supplicant, so my configs may well be incorrect. Still, I've noticed a few things:

when I am connected and restart net.wlan0, dhcpcd is stopped. When I restart wlan0 when I can't establish a connection, dhcpcd isn't restarted on wlan0.

Using wpa_cli, I get this information:

```
<2>Trying to associate with 00:1b:2f:60:e7:20 (SSID='LH043' freq=2437 MHz)

<2>Authentication with 00:1b:2f:60:e7:20 timed out.
```

And finally: here is the the information about my network, using "iwlist wlan0 scan"

```
Cell 03 - Address: 00:1B:2F:60:E7:20

                    ESSID:"LH043"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality:34/100  Signal level:-74 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

```

I quite happy furnish any more information required. Just tell me   :Cool: 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

you need to fix /etc/conf.d/net thusly

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d"

```

Anything after "-Dwext" causes failure.

Also, post /var/log/dmesg after you make the above changes.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaRenkMan

I changed the lines in /etc/conf.d/net as you mentioned. No change so far.

Here is my /var/log/dmesg (is there an option for attaching a file to the thread?)

```

Linux version 2.6.24-tuxonice-r9 (root@stiff_tower) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Gentoo 4.3.3-r2 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #16 SMP Sat Apr 18 16:06:15 CEST 2009

Command line: root=/dev/hdb6 resume=/dev/hdb5

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000afee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000afee0000 - 00000000afee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000afee3000 - 00000000afef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000afef0000 - 00000000aff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000150000000 (usable)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 720608) 1 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1376256) 2 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1376256

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F68F0, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT AFEE3000, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: FACP AFEE3040, 0074 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT AFEE30C0, 49A9 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS AFEE0000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT AFEE7B40, 0544 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW        1  LTP        1)

ACPI: HPET AFEE80C0, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU       98)

ACPI: MCFG AFEE8100, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: APIC AFEE7A80, 0084 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000150000000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 720608) 1 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1376256) 2 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000150000000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1376256

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   720608

    0:  1048576 ->  1376256

On node 0 totalpages: 1048191

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1918 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2025 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 702232 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 4480 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 323200 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

Processor #2

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

Processor #3

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10b9a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000afee0000 - 00000000afee3000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000afee3000 - 00000000afef0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000afef0000 - 00000000aff00000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000aff00000 - 00000000e0000000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000fec00000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at b0000000 (gap: aff00000:30100000)

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 33632 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1027457

Policy zone: Normal

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb6 resume=/dev/hdb5

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

hpet clockevent registered

TSC calibrated against HPET

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 2511.444 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 602000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

This costs you 64 MB of RAM

Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ 4000000

Memory: 4039828k/5505024k available (4162k kernel code, 152936k reserved, 2094k data, 356k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5029.18 BogoMIPS (lpj=2514591)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 12557215

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/4 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5023.18 BogoMIPS (lpj=2511593)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor stepping 03

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 2/4 APIC 0x2

Initializing CPU#2

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5023.07 BogoMIPS (lpj=2511538)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 2/2 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor stepping 03

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 3/4 APIC 0x3

Initializing CPU#3

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5023.06 BogoMIPS (lpj=2511533)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 3/3 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor stepping 03

Brought up 4 CPUs

net_namespace: 120 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCEA._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

PCI-DMA: aperture base @ 4000000 size 65536 KB

PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

hpet0: 4 32-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 3

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 2

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x220-0x225 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x294 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4100-0x411f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x228-0x22f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6d has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xc6f-0xc6f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xcd0-0xcd1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xcd2-0xcd3 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xcd4-0xcdf has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x40fe has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4210-0x4217 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xb00-0xb1f could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x238-0x23f has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xcf800-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xafee0000-0xafefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x100000-0xafedffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:00.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:0c.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

  PREFETCH window: b0000000-bfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:01:00.0

  IO window: c000-dfff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: b0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: c000-dfff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: b0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0a.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fda00000-fdafffff

  PREFETCH window: fd900000-fd9fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0c.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:0c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:04:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0a.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:01:00.0:pcie10]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:02:00.0:pcie20]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:02:0c.0:pcie20]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SB600_PATA: IDE controller (0x1002:0x438c rev 0x00) at  PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SB600_PATA: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf900-0xf907, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: ST3250823A, ATA DISK drive

hda: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GH22NP20, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/66 mode selected

hdb: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdb: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 488395055 sectors (250058 MB)

        native  capacity is 488397168 sectors (250059 MB)

hdb: Host Protected Area disabled.

hdb: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 >

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:12.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do 64bit DMA, forcing 32bit

ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do PMP, turning off CAP_PMP

ahci 0000:00:12.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:12.0: flags: ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pio slum part

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f100 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f180 irq 22

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f200 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f280 irq 22

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: PATRIOT MEMORY 32GB SSD, 02.10104, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 62586880 sectors, multi 0: LBA

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      PATRIOT MEMORY 3 02.1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 62586880 512-byte hardware sectors (32044 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 62586880 512-byte hardware sectors (32044 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.5[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: irq 19, io mem 0xfe029000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 16, io mem 0xfe02e000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 17, io mem 0xfe02d000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 18, io mem 0xfe02c000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: irq 17, io mem 0xfe02b000

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.4[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: irq 18, io mem 0xfe02a000

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x067B pid 0x2305

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

input:   USB Keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:13.0-1

input:   USB Keyboard as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:13.0-1

input: Microsoft SideWinder Force Feedback 2 Joystick as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [Microsoft SideWinder Force Feedback 2 Joystick] on usb-0000:00:13.1-2

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:13.2-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ASoC version 0.13.1

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA ATI SB at 0xfe024000 irq 16

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor processors (4 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x0 did 0x0 (2500 MHz)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x0 did 0x0 (1300 MHz)

Replacing swsusp.

TuxOnIce: Normal swapspace found.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 356k freed

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000646000, 00:1d:7d:0b:8f:a3, XID 38000000 IRQ 1274

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 3783 MBytes.

[fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 950f count: 1

[fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 950f count: 2

[fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xde00, size: 0x100

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

[fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xce00, size: 0x100

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

[fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.55.2 [Oct 28 2008] with 2 minors

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdb6, internal journal

ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:575): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver net5211 (Belkin International, Inc.,11/08/2007,5.3.0.85) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:07.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 21

wlan0: ethernet device 00:17:3f:f5:be:d1 using serialized NDIS driver: net5211, version: 0x50003, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 168C:001D.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 3 choices

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You will never get ndiswrapper running under a .24 kernel. The best support for ndiswrapper is in the .22 kernel family, next best .25. It doesn't matter the sources. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaRenkMan

I don't think ndiswrapper is the problem here. The driver is always installed and present and seems to be working just fine. What makes you think ndiswrapper is causing wlan0 to connect only sometimes?

Regards ...

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Let me put this clearly; the symbols that make ndiswrapper were removed from the kernel beginning with the .23 kernel, and were completely removed in .24. They were brought back for .25, lasted a bit through .27, and were again missing with .28 and .29 kernels. 

You can continue to mess with the .24 and hope for the best, but it ain't happening. 

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Did you check this when you have some problem :

```

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

